# 1990 200 distributor cap rattle and roll



## haawill (Jan 6, 2006)

RE: Audi 200 turbo stick wagon's distributor cap After about a 1,000 miles 
1. It makes a vibrating, buzing sound, for a cople of seconds every 5 or 10 seconds or so. 
2. Each of the 5 contact posts inside the cap has black (corrossion/burn?) marks on them. 
I scraped/lightly sanded off the burn marks. Still the same problem. Any ideas? 
[email protected]


----------



## jeff delaney (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: 1990 200 distributor cap rattle and roll (haawill)*

Yes replace the dist as soon as possible, bushings on the fritz. 
Jeff


----------

